# openoffice im kde look

## alex00

Wie schaffe ich es unter Gentoo meinem OpenOffice einen KDE-Look zu verpassen. In anderen Distris ist das Aussehen von OOO ja weitgehend an KDE angepasst. Wie geht das in Gentoo?

Danke

A.

----------

## py-ro

```
emerge ximian-openoffice
```

 :Wink: 

MfG

Py

----------

## alex00

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge ximian-openoffice
> ```
> ...

 

Echt? Dachte ximian ist für Gnome...(???) Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?

Hast es selber unter KDE laufen?

----------

## sirro

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Echt? Dachte ximian ist für Gnome...(???) Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?
> 
> Hast es selber unter KDE laufen?

 

AFAIK ist das ximian-OOo mit einem backport des Native Widget Framework aus OOo 2.0 gepatched, dadurch erfolgt die integration in kde. Siehe auch das OOo KDE Integration Project [1]

[1] http://kde.openoffice.org

----------

## alex00

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *alex00 wrote:*   Echt? Dachte ximian ist für Gnome...(???) Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?
> 
> Hast es selber unter KDE laufen? 
> 
> AFAIK ist das ximian-OOo mit einem backport des Native Widget Framework aus OOo 2.0 gepatched, dadurch erfolgt die integration in kde. Siehe auch das OOo KDE Integration Project [1]
> ...

 

----------

## Xk2c

Danke erstmal für die Info, nach einer Lösung dafür hab ich selbst schon länger ausschau gehalten  :Smile: 

Übrigens gibt es dafür eine USE Flag:

ooo-kde - Build with KDE instead of GNOME integration (app-office/openoffice-ximian)

----------

## py-ro

An das USE Flag hab ich  nicht gedacht  :Wink: 

----------

## alex00

 *Xk2c wrote:*   

> Danke erstmal für die Info, nach einer Lösung dafür hab ich selbst schon länger ausschau gehalten 
> 
> Übrigens gibt es dafür eine USE Flag:
> 
> ooo-kde - Build with KDE instead of GNOME integration (app-office/openoffice-ximian)

 

Ok also wenn ich das jetzt kurz zusammenfassen kann:

(1) USE-Flag ooo-kde setzen

(2) emerge ximian-openoffice

Stimmt das nun?

----------

## py-ro

Jo

----------

## alex00

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Jo

 

noch eine frage...wie läuft das bei ximian mit den versionen....

OOo ist ja jetzt gerade als 1.1.3 rausgekommen. werden diese dinge immer eingearbeitet, oder wie? werde aus der versionnummer nicht wirklich schlau.

zudem hat weiter oben hier jemand gemeint ximian baue irgendwie auuf OOo 2.0 auf.

----------

## suka

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok also wenn ich das jetzt kurz zusammenfassen kann:
> 
> (1) USE-Flag ooo-kde setzen
> ...

 

Kommt drauf an  :Wink:  Bei alten openoffice-ximian-Versionen (<1.3) ist das richtig, die aktuelle Version in unstable hat aber keine ooo-kde Use-Flag mehr. Wenn du den selben Effekt erzielen willst, schau drauf, dass die USE-Flags -gnome +kde gesetzt sind.

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> noch eine frage...wie läuft das bei ximian mit den versionen....
> 
> OOo ist ja jetzt gerade als 1.1.3 rausgekommen. werden diese dinge immer eingearbeitet, oder wie? werde aus der versionnummer nicht wirklich schlau.
> 
> zudem hat weiter oben hier jemand gemeint ximian baue irgendwie auuf OOo 2.0 auf.

 

openoffice-ximian beruht auf der 1.1.x-Serie, allerdings wurden ein Menge Features aus der 2.0pre-Reihe rückportiert. Die Versionsnummer bezieht sich auf die Patch-Release, da die aussagekräftiger ist als die OOo-Version (in der 1.1.x-Reihe tut sich ja nicht mehr sehr viel)

----------

## Deever

Also ich krieg hier eine Fehlermeldung, mit der ich nicht viel anfangen kann...

```
Tue Oct 12 18:26:22 CEST 2004

Build of Network Audio System complete

mv ./unxlngi4.pro/misc/build/nas-1.6//so_built_nas ./unxlngi4.pro/misc/build/so_built_nas

touch ./unxlngi4.pro/misc/build/so_installed_nas

cp -f ./unxlngi4.pro/misc/build/nas-1.6/lib/audio/libaudio.a ./unxlngi4.pro/lib

cp: writing `./unxlngi4.pro/lib/libaudio.a': No space left on device

dmake:  Error code 1, while making './unxlngi4.pro/misc/build/so_predeliver_nas'

---* TG_SLO.MK *---

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-1.3.5/work/oo_1.1.2_src/nas

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.3.5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 397, Exitcode 1

!!! Build failed!

zsh: exit 1     ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge openoffice-ximian
```

Weiß hier einer weiter?

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Ok also wenn ich das jetzt kurz zusammenfassen kann:
> 
> (1) USE-Flag ooo-kde setzen
> 
> (2) emerge ximian-openoffice
> ...

 

Nur mal so just4info  :Cool: 

falsch: app-office/ximian-openoffice

richtig: app-office/openoffice-ximian

```
# emerge -s ximian-openoffice

Searching...

[ Results for search key : ximian-openoffice ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

# emerge -s openoffice-ximian

Searching...

[ Results for search key : openoffice-ximian ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  app-office/openoffice-ximian

      Latest version available: 1.1.61

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 220,055 kB

      Homepage:    http://ooo.ximian.com

      Description: Ximian-ized version of OpenOffice.org, a full office productivity suite.

      License:     LGPL-2 | SISSL-1.1

*  app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.1.53

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 71,401 kB

      Homepage:    http://ooo.ximian.com

      Description: Ximian-ized version of OpenOffice.org, a full office productivity suite.

      License:     LGPL-2 | SISSL-1.1

```

----------

## BLfH

Deever:

Ich bekomme hier einen anderen Fehler mit dem gleichen Error-Code:

```

dll_main.cpp:192:   instantiated from here

../stlport/stl/_string.h:774: error: 'struct _STL::basic_string<char, _STL::char_traits<char>, _STL::allocator<char> >' has no member named '_M_end_of_storage'

../stlport/stl/_string.h:783: error: 'struct _STL::basic_string<char, _STL::char_traits<char>, _STL::allocator<char> >' has no member named '_M_end_of_storage'

../stlport/stl/_string.h:789: error: 'struct _STL::basic_string<char, _STL::char_traits<char>, _STL::allocator<char> >' has no member named '_M_end_of_storage'

make: *** [../lib/obj/GCCx86/ReleaseD/dll_main.o] Error 1

dmake:  Error code 2, while making './unxlngi4.pro/misc/build/so_built_so_stlport'

---* TG_SLO.MK *---

           

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-1.3.5/work/oo_1.1.2_src/stlport

           

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.3.5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 397, Exitcode 1

!!! Build failed!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

           

```

Leider weiß ich aber auch nicht weiter.  :Sad: 

Zur näheren Info:

```
Portage 2.0.51_rc9 (default-x86-2004.2, gcc-3.4.2, glibc-2.3.4.20041006-r0, 2.6.

9-rc2-mm1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-rc2-mm1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.5.3

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r1

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r1

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3

/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /us

r/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /

usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/sha

re/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache distlocks sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cscope ctype dga directfb divx4linux dvd encode esd ethereal f77 fam fbcon gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 guile icq imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 jabber java jpeg lcms lesstiff libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mozp3p mozsvg mozxmlterm mpeg ncurses nls nocd oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcmcia pdflib perl png pnp python quicktime readline scanner sdl slang snmp spell sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype unicode usb videos wmf x86 xface xml2 xmms xosd xpm xprint xv zlib video_cards_i852/855 linguas_de"

```

Ich hoffe, es kann mir wieder einer zu einen gentookomformen OOffice verhelfen.  :Rolling Eyes: 

TIA,

Karsten

----------

## malachay

Hm, hast du genug Platz in deinem /var ? Openoffice braucht um die 3GB beim compilieren...

----------

## suka

 *BLfH wrote:*   

> Deever:
> 
> Ich bekomme hier einen anderen Fehler mit dem gleichen Error-Code:
> 
> 

 

OOo kompiliert nicht mit gcc 3.4.x

----------

